# Lost Space In Usb Pen Drive



## sandeep_arsenal (May 7, 2006)

I Recently Purchased This 512 Mb Usb Pen Drive Cum Mp3 Player.
Initially It Showed Me 489 Mb Of Usable Space.
I Tried Installin Damn Small Linux On This (from April 2006 Digit).
It Didnt Work . Now Da Drive Showed Only 244 Mb Of Usable Space.
I Tried Formattin Repeatedly But I Cudnt Recover Da Space.
Please Help


----------



## anantkhaitan (May 7, 2006)

Use "Hp usb formatkit" for gaining back your space

Code:    *www.bay-wolf.com/utility/usbkey/usbmemkeyboot.zip

I did had the same Problem and i recovered by this Program


----------



## q3_abhi (May 7, 2006)

This happens if u use a china based MP3 player. Use company Mp3 players n avoid china ones as there are many chances of loosing the space.


----------



## sandeep_arsenal (May 8, 2006)

Ok 
i download hp usb format kit and formatted da pendrive.
but i still have only 245 mb space.
da software detected da pen drive as a 245 mb one.
however interestingly paragon partition manager 7 showed me tht da drive had 245 mb free space and da rest used.
it didnt detect wat kind of partition this was
PLEASE HELP


----------



## godsownman (May 8, 2006)

Are the music and data partitions seperate ?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 8, 2006)

May be the rest size has been converted to *ext2/ext3* and windows can't detect that partition!
Try Partition Magic to recover that partition!


----------



## sandeep_arsenal (May 9, 2006)

i tried using a lot of partition software like partition manager , swissknife , acronis and many more.
howeevr none of them could detect more than 245 mb space.
actually Partiton manager showed 245 mb usable space and 260 mb used space tht was not usable.


----------

